# Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande



## ORKA1977 (28. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr eure ersten Heringsfänge 
In diesem Jahr hier reinschreiben würdet. 
In der ersten Aprilwoche fahren wir zum angeln nach 
Hvide Sande.
Vielen Dank im voraus#h


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin Orka,
 dann können wir uns die Heringe die vor Ort sind ja teilen, bin dann auch oben.

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## ORKA1977 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hoffentlich haben wir glück und es sind dann schon welche dort.
Dann reicht es auch für jeden:m


----------



## Wendeg48 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Bin letzte März und 1.Aprill Woche oben hoffe auf gute Heringe 
Vor 2 Jahren im Aprill habe ich gut gefangen aber die Heringe haben einen unangenehmen Geruch gehabt kannte ich bis dahin nicht.
Gruß Wendeg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (9. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin,
 die ersten Heringsangler sind auf der Webcam zu sehen, 
 Seehunde waren ja auch schon zu sehen, dann warten wir mal die Fangmeldungen ab |rolleyes


----------



## ORKA1977 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Das klingt ja echt vielversprechend.Mit Glück ziehen wir weche raus.Und fangen ordentlich.


----------



## watzki (10. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich bin gespannt, ab nächster Woche Samstag bin ich da.
Man muss jetzt doppelt zahlen? Einmal für den dänischen Schein und dann nochmal für Hvide Sande?


----------



## Imprezaner (10. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hey Watzki,

Halt uns auf dem laufenden was die Fänge angeht. Bin ab Samstag an der ostsee. Wenn dann was los ist in hvide sande komm ich mal rum.


----------



## anschmu (11. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



watzki schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ab nächster Woche Samstag bin ich da.
> Man muss jetzt doppelt zahlen? Einmal für den dänischen Schein und dann nochmal für Hvide Sande?



Kann ich dir garnicht sagen , am besten vor Ort informieren . Bin aber der Meinung , das du beides brauchst !


----------



## ORKA1977 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

So wie ich gehört habe brauchst du die HSSC-Karte zusätzlich. . Die 
Gibt es bei Kott fritted Angelladen.ca.10DKK pro Tag.
Damit bist du berechtigt in hvide sande zu angeln.
Die Schleusentore sollen nur Nachts geöffnet werden.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin 
Ja man braucht beide Karten, die Tageskarte kostet 30 Kronen.

http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/

Alles hier nachzulesen.


Bg Carsten


----------



## watzki (13. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Auf der Seite liest es sich so, als würde man nur die Karte für den HSSC brauchen wenn man innerhalb der Zone angelt, deswegen meine Frage. 
Naja, ist Urlaub, immer raus mit der Kohle.


----------



## Blueeyes37 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Das ist richtig man braucht eine extra Genehmigung für Hvide Sande, man kann aber das vor einiger Zeit neu gebaute Schlachthaus nutzen und kostenlos Eis zum transportieren, einfach mal bei Kott fragen.


----------



## Imprezaner (18. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hi Watzki,

Wie war dein erster Tag in Hvide Sande? Warst du erfolgreich?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bulli90 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

So,zurück aus Dänemark...Am Mittwoch Mal einen Vormittagsausflug nach Hvide Sande gemacht, da war noch nix zu holen...Im Touristenbüro hat man auch noch nix von Fängen gehört,die 5 weiteren gesehenen Angler auch nach kurzer Zeit wieder abgezogen


----------



## watzki (20. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin! Gestern Morgen hab ich ein paar Würfe gemacht, keine Fische. 
4 Seehunde treiben sich vor der Schleuse rum, die warten wohl auch...  

Gruß, Watzki


----------



## ORKA1977 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Wenn die Seehunde da sich dann ist evtl.auch schon der Hering da
Oder es dauert nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Wenn die Seehunde da sich dann ist evtl.auch schon der Hering da
> Oder es dauert nicht mehr lange.



Moin Orka,
 kommt dieses Jahr nur einer|bigeyes

 wenn dem so ist nehme ich den 

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## rainzor (20. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Wenn die Seehunde da sich dann ist evtl.auch schon der Hering da
> Oder es dauert nicht mehr lange.


Die Robben waren auch schon Mitte Februar da...

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hej,
 hab gerade auf der Webcam gesehen das die ersten Heringe gefangen werden, kann also losgehen.

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Axellator (24. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Wir hatten heute ein bißchen Erfolg. 
In 5 Stunden zu zweit 7 Heringe


----------



## ORKA1977 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Petri und guten Appetit. 
Hoffentlich schwimmen noch welche drinnen. 
8 Tage Noch
Mfg.


----------



## ORKA1977 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

So nur noch fünf Tage dann bin ich in Hvide Sande:g
Leider schreibt ja im Moment niemand etwas über die aktuellen Heringsfänge.Ich hoffe das wir Glück haben mit dem 
Wetter sls auch mit den Fängen.
Mfg.|wavey:


----------



## HamburgerJung511 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich wollt morgen hoch... mal schauen ob es dabei bleibt. Das Wetter hat sich auf regen geändert. Ab Freitag auch deutlich wärmer...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



HamburgerJung511 schrieb:


> Ich wollt morgen hoch... mal schauen ob es dabei bleibt. Das Wetter hat sich auf regen geändert. Ab Freitag auch deutlich wärmer...



Moin,
da würde ich nicht so viel drauf geben. Die Vorhersage ändert sich ja eh alle Nase lang, ich nehme das Wetter wie es ist, nützt ja nix. Hauptsache Urlaub und in HS, bis Samstag #6

BG
Carsten


----------



## Karl-August (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



HamburgerJung511 schrieb:


> Ich wollt morgen hoch... mal schauen ob es dabei bleibt. Das Wetter hat sich auf regen geändert. Ab Freitag auch deutlich wärmer...


Moin,
da wünsche ich dir viele Fische. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal nen kurzen Bericht posten wenn du da bist. Wir wollen eine Woche später hoch fahren. Wenn ich die Bilder von der Webcam an der Schleuse richtig deute, ist zur Zeit noch nicht besonders viel los.


----------



## steffenfranko (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo
Leider geht bei mir die Webcam nicht mehr (stream not found)
Kann jemand einen Tip geben .

Danke|evil:


----------



## steffenfranko (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo
Habe auch vor Ostern nach Hvide Sande zu fahren.Welche Alternativen gibt es zum herkömmlichen Heringsblei.(Bleiverbot)
und welche Paternoster sind zu empfehlen ??

Danke|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HamburgerJung511 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich hoffe das wird keine null Nummer mit Hering  Aber Würmchen sind auch genug im Gepäck... Platte gehen da immer


----------



## steffenfranko (28. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Danke für den Tip, Webcam funzt#g


----------



## prinz1980 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Wie ist das denn gemeint mit bleiverbot ?


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

https://raubfisch.de/bleiverbot-in-daenemark-212/


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hält sich da jemand dran?;+
 In den Angelläden bekommt man jedenfalls noch die rot/weißen Heringsbleie. 
 Also nicht bange machen lassen und los.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hält sich da jemand dran?;+
> In den Angelläden bekommt man jedenfalls noch die rot/weißen Heringsbleie.
> Also nicht bange machen lassen und los.


 
 Nö, zumal es für Touris  Ausnahmen gab, für mitgebrachtes Angelzeugs#h

 Gruß A.


----------



## ORKA1977 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Webcam zeigt ja schon ein paar Angler. 
Hering ist wohl schon da.


----------



## worker_one (29. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Kann man im gesamten Hafen Heringe fangen oder nur direkt vor der Schleuse?


----------



## anschmu (30. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin , hab gerade Webcam geschaut , der erste Hringsjäger steht schon im Regen auf Hering an .

Man kann im ganzen Hafengebiet Hering fangen . War vor zwei Jahren auf der Fjordseite im Kleinen Bootsanleger vor der Schleuse sehr erfolgreich und das ohne grosses Gedränge . Obwohl das letztes Jahr kaum noch Gedränge gab , da die Osteuropäischen Tonnenfischer wohl die Gebühr scheuen und weiter nach Thorsminde ziehen .


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , hab gerade Webcam geschaut , der erste Hringsjäger steht schon im Regen auf Hering an .
> 
> Man kann im ganzen Hafengebiet Hering fangen . War vor zwei Jahren auf der Fjordseite im Kleinen Bootsanleger vor der Schleuse sehr erfolgreich und das ohne grosses Gedränge . Obwohl das letztes Jahr kaum noch Gedränge gab , da die Osteuropäischen Tonnenfischer wohl die Gebühr scheuen und weiter nach Thorsminde ziehen .



das ist doch mal ein sehr positiver Effekt den die Gebühr da hervorbringt#6
Ich schau ab Samstag mal was geht.


----------



## ORKA1977 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Genau ab Samstag eine woch lang angeln angeln angeln:m


----------



## Danmark2k (30. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin Männers!
Da hier wieder von der Gebühr gesprochen wird.....
Sicherlich die Fischreinigungshalle und das Eis für lau ist schon von vorteil.
Obwohl man auch ein oder zwei kühlboxen voller Eis bei der Eisfabrik um sonst bekommt ist gar kein problem, einfach nur nett fragen.

Ansonsten.....einen Sauberen Hafen? Sorry den habe ich letztes Jahr in 6!!! Wochen nicht gesehen.
Ausser das morgens ein männchen die großen müllkisten leer macht die eh von den Fischern genutzt werden.

Mit der "extra" karte stecken sich alle die da ihre finger im spiel haben nur die taschen voll und evtl wird damit noch das Heringsfestival finanziert was schon seit einiegen Jahren nicht mehr soooooo die veranstaltung ist die es mal war.

Und die Holzhütte hat nun auch keine riesenkohle gekostet.

Das ist eine Augenwischerei und Milchmädchenrechnung von Seiten der Angler die immer Sagen ja aber dafür bekommst du dies und das.

Aber was sollts es ist im Urlaubsbudget mit eingerechnet und gut ist.Ich würde es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht anders machen wenn ich die Monopolstellung in sachen Heringsangeln inne hätte. #c #h


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin,
 ich sag mal so; wem es nicht passt das es da so gehandhabt wird in Hvide Sande der kann ja gerne woanders hinfahren, die Welt ist so groß da gibt es bestimmt noch ein Plätzchen für die Preisbewussten Urlauber. Türkei ist z.Zt. günstig.

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## anschmu (31. März 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Also ich war nur eine Woche zum Heringsangeln oben und kann nur sagen das es auf den ersten Blick schon sauberer auf den Podesten und auf den Steinen Richtung Nordsee war . Allein schon, das die Tonnenangler verschwunden sind und ihren Dreck nicht überall rumliegen lassen ist die Gebühr schon wert ! Auch der Reinigungsplatz sagt mir sehr zu . Ob ich da nun Eis bekomme oder nicht . Mein Fang wird äh so schnell wie möglich verarbeitet und eingefroren . 
Nicht irgendwo entsorgt und dafür die Gefrierfächer der Campingplätze ausgepündert .
Außerdem wem es nicht passt - Thorsminde ist nicht weit . Und die werden die nächsten sein , die mit einer Gebühr nachziehen werden .


----------



## anschmu (2. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Die ersten Trainingseinheiten haben für das Heringsfestival vom 28.-30. April haben begonnen . 
Trotz Nebel stehen die ersten Angler schon am Hafen und üben:vik:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Und gefangen wird auch, noch keine Massen aber es wird


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

So der Anfang ist gemacht. Die ersten 30 Heringe sind verhaftet.


----------



## troutscout (3. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

hey Carsten, sind ja ab samstag vor ort. wo biste denn fündig bzw. fängig geworden? muss auch erstmal den "hafen-fischerei-schein" erwerben...:gdann wollte ich aber auch schon los! 
 vg
 meinolf


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin
Standen an der Seite bei dem Service Haus.
Bisschen kippelig aber geht schon 
Der links neben mir hat nicht einen gefangen.
Lag wohl am Vorfach


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hej orka
Warst du schon los?


----------



## worker_one (4. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich bin ab Samstag oben. Bekomme ich beide Scheine bei  Kott fritted?

Und kann man von den Molen auch was anderes fangen? Mefos oder so die den Heringen folgen?


----------



## ORKA1977 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hi grüße aus HS
Hering ist schon recht gut da.
Wetter super


----------



## Michael_05er (4. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



worker_one schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Samstag oben. Bekomme ich beide Scheine bei  Kott fritted?
> 
> Und kann man von den Molen auch was anderes fangen? Mefos oder so die den Heringen folgen?


Die Scheine bekommst Du bei Kott Fritid. MeFo und Lachs sind im Hafenbereich geschont. Hornhechte kommen irgendwann in größeren Mengen, die kannst Du prima beangeln.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## seebaer1959 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin,
 ich freue mich schon auf die Silberlinge. Ab Samstag bin ich dabei. Mal sehen, was geht :vik:


----------



## worker_one (7. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Es stehen ja kaum Angler da, wenn man die Webcam schaut. Sind keine Heringe da, oder ist es wirklich so, dass es nicht mehr überlaufen ist seit der Gebühr.


----------



## troutscout (7. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

hab ich auch schon gedacht. wäre schön wenn es so wäre#6 bin morgen vor Ort und wollte es gleich mal probieren. ich hoffe es fallen einem nicht die finger dabei ab....|bigeyes


----------



## rainzor (7. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin, vor ein paar Tagen war es aber noch deutlich voller. Ich vermute, es liegt tatsächlich an den Heringen.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ORKA1977 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Bin heute wieder aus HS zurück. Sa.bis Mi.lief alles ganz 
Gut mit den Heringsfängen.50g blei schmeißen absacken
lassen und schon kamen die Bisse.Seehunde waren auch 
an der Schleuse 1-4 Seehunde. 
Do.Sturm alle Schleusentore auf und kein einziger Hering
und auch kein Seehund sowie Heute. 
Ansonsten war es eine Super Woche in HS
Mfg.


----------



## Wendeg48 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Bin gerade zurück Hering ist da aber auch die Robben die holen sich die Heringe vom Haken neu für mich war das für das Hafengebiet ein extra Heringsschein benötigt wird.Sie haben aber dafür ei tolles Schlachthaus und Sanitäranlagen gebaut.
2-3 Kontrollen am Tag sind usus selbst am Abend wird Kontrolliert ist aber OK so
Gruß Wendeg 48


----------



## Wendeg48 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Noch eine Anmerkung zum Heringsschein
1 Tag 30 Kr 1 Woche 125 Kr Jahr 250 Kr
im Angelgeschäft gegenüber der Räucherei 1:1
Auf der anderen Seite der Schleuse  + Gebühr für die Ausstellung
Wendeg 48


----------



## troutscout (10. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Wendeg48 schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung zum Heringsschein
> 1 Tag 30 Kr 1 Woche 125 Kr Jahr 250 Kr
> im Angelgeschäft gegenüber der Räucherei 1:1
> Auf der anderen Seite der Schleuse  + Gebühr für die Ausstellung
> Wendeg 48



das ist korrekt, kott fritid nimmt 135 kronen...#q war gestern mal an der schleuse. auf den plattformen zur hafenseite. ging aber nix ausser dass ich 2 haken vom vorfach verloren habe....auf der fjordseite war mega voll. da sind echt experten bei, die kümmern sich nen scheissdreck um die anderen. wenn die mit ihrem gerät herum hantieren, da wird dir echt bange. gefangen wurde wenig. heute ist es mega windig. datt wird wohl nix...|bigeyes


----------



## Norwayfisher (10. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Gestern in Hvide Sande nur einzelne Faenge gesehen. 
Wie sieht es z.zt. in Thorsminde aus? Werde wohl heute mal hinfahren.


----------



## Kufra (10. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Was bauen die da an der Schleuse?#c


----------



## Norwayfisher (10. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ....heute, westlich bft6, kommen die Heringe von selbst in den Eimer geflogen... warm anziehen!!!



Warm genug war es, aber keinen Hering zu sehen. Gute
Stunde zur Meerseite ohne Erfolg probiert. Auf der a deren Seite auch nichts. Bei geschlossenener Schleuse geangelt; vorher und nachher waren die Schleusen geöffnet. 
Was ging in Hvide Sande?


----------



## troutscout (11. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

war gerade mal eine stunde da kurz nachdem die schleusen dicht waren. hab auf der fjordseite gestanden und nix gesehen, nix gefangen. war erst mit einem weiteren angler da, der auch nix gefangen hat. jetzt wurde es voller, ob es auf der hafenseite besser war, k. a. #c


----------



## Wendeg48 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

auf YoToob läuft ein Video vom Tauchen im Hafenbecken vor der Schleuse der Grund ist rot weiß von Heringsbleien
48 Kg in 45 Minuten haben sie rausgeholt
Gruß
Wendeg48


----------



## seebaer1959 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Schaue mir das Angeltreiben seid Samstag an. Kann nur sehr wenig Fänge erkennen. Da lass ich die Angel lieber ruhen und genieße den warmen Ofen |supergri. Das Wetter ist einfach nicht sonnig genug...
Gestern in Oxriver auf Forellen. War auch sehr mager. In 4 Stunden habe ich bei anderen nur 2 Bisse gesehen. Konnte selber eine Lachsforelle erbeuten. War wohl eher Zufall, dass sie auf die toten Maden gebissen hat |bigeyes.
Weiß jemand über andere Put&Take-Fänge etwas?


----------



## Jesse J (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Wendeg48 schrieb:


> auf YoToob läuft ein Video vom Tauchen im Hafenbecken vor der Schleuse der Grund ist rot weiß von Heringsbleien
> 48 Kg in 45 Minuten haben sie rausgeholt
> Gruß
> Wendeg48



Hast Du mal einen Link?
Oder passende Suchwörter?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q


 ist es so schwer mal selbst zu schauen;+


----------



## lukildo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin, 

wie schauts an der Schleuse aus, Webcam geht leider gerade bei mir nicht. Wir waren am Montag einmal da und hatten keinen Erfolg auf der Fjordseite. Auf der anderen Seite stand gar keiner. Lohnt es sich, das nochmal zu versuchen oder ist es einfach noch etwas zu früh?


----------



## Karl-August (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

An der Schleuse vor der Webcam sind gerade Bauarbeiten. Da haben sie  heute den ersten von mehreren Schwimmstegen festgemacht. Vermutlich ist  deshalb die Webcam aus.

Gefangen wurde da heute vermutlich sehr  wenig bis nichts. Am frühen Nachmittag tat sich jedenfalls rein gar  nichts obwohl nach dem Regen doch einige Angler vor Ort waren. Weder auf  der Fjord noch auf der Seeseite.


----------



## SFVNOR (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
> 
> 
> ist es so schwer mal selbst zu schauen;+




Hi Carsten,

Man kann ja gerne mal schauen doch dein youtube link ist von 2008 #q
Einfach mal entspannt bleiben auch wenn kein Fisch am Haken ist.  
Perti, Stefan


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hej Stefan,
Ich bin völlig entspannt und ich hab meinen Hering dieses Jahr schon gefangen in HS.
Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher das er dieses Video meint, allein schon wg. der Zeit und gewichtsangabe.
Aber egal.
Bg Carsten


----------



## lukildo (13. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin,

Webcam funktioniert ja wieder. - ein paar wenige versuchen auch noch ihr Glück. Als ich erst kurz da war gabs nichts. Hatte jemand von euch Erfolg?


----------



## Kufra (13. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin wir wollen nächstes Wochenende nach Hvide sande. Hoffentlich wirds besser. Momentan scheint es ja schwierig zu sein mit dem Hering. Kann vielleicht jemand berichten  was da an der Schleuse gebaut wird. Danke im Voraus und vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes WE beim Angeln


----------



## anschmu (14. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Kufra schrieb:


> Moin wir wollen nächstes Wochenende nach Hvide sande. Hoffentlich wirds besser. Momentan scheint es ja schwierig zu sein mit dem Hering. Kann vielleicht jemand berichten  was da an der Schleuse gebaut wird. Danke im Voraus und vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes WE beim Angeln


Die ersten Angler stehen heute schon am Hafen , bedeutet das der Hering so langsam kommt .
Die Potons sollen wohl fürs Heringsfestival sein , vielleicht bleiben sie auch länger . 
Werde ich ja Ende Mai sehen , ob sie noch da sind .


----------



## troutscout (14. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

...die ersten heringe waren da andreas, in der letzten woche waren sie aber wieder weg. da standen jeden tag die angler an der schleuse, erfolg 0 - 1 fisch...zimindest als ich da war. vlt. wird es jetzt ja was #6


----------



## ClasicII (14. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

So weit ich das mitbekommen hab bleiben die pontons auch nach dem festival.
Bin ebenfalls ende mai vor ort.


----------



## troutscout (15. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Nun kommt Leben in die Bude.... Die Heringe springen in den Eimer...
> 
> http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam



öffnet sich leider nicht der link #c muss man was beachten?


----------



## rainzor (15. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Die Kamera ist mal wieder down...

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClasicII (15. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich könnte heule.
Zwei webcams vor ort und keine funktioniert


----------



## Karl-August (15. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Über diesen Link sieht man zumindest noch ein paar ltere Bilder: https://www.webcamgalore.de/webcam/Daenemark/Hvide-Sande/26470.html

Gestern war auf jeden Fall ein größerer Schwarm da.


----------



## troutscout (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Karl-August schrieb:


> Über diesen Link sieht man zumindest noch ein paar ltere Bilder: https://www.webcamgalore.de/webcam/Daenemark/Hvide-Sande/26470.html
> 
> Gestern war auf jeden Fall ein größerer Schwarm da.



super geil jetzt wo ich wieder zuhause bin...aber, machste nixe#q


----------



## anschmu (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin Webcam läuft wieder , Sind einige Angler vor Ort bei strahlnedem Sonnenschein und es wird wohl auch gefangen !


----------



## prinz1980 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Bin live vor Ort, kann die Angler von meiner Terrasse aus beobachten, Fänge sind nicht wirklich, 2-5 Fische in der Stunde, nee das ist kein Heringsangeln!  Aber ich bin auf dem Sprung, sobald es los geht Greif ich auch an und geb euch Bescheid.


----------



## prinz1980 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## seebaer1959 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild.


Moin Ronny,
welches Slusen-Haus ist es denn? Wir sind in 51 und haben fast den gleichen Blick#h. Ic warte auch noch auf die großen Schwärme.
Grüße
Nils


----------



## prinz1980 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Huhu Nachbar......46.


----------



## seebaer1959 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Huhu Nachbar......46.


HuHu ...
Wenn sich das Wetter nicht verschlechtert, wollte ich heute mal antesten. Mal sehen, was geht...#6


----------



## anschmu (17. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Man man , was da los die Kamera ist schon wieder hinüber !#q


----------



## seebaer1959 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Jo, das mit den Heringen war heute vormittag etwas schwierig. Richtung Hafen war es so voll, dass ich keinen Platz bekommen habe. Zum Fjord war mehr Platz, aber keine Heringe. Eben sind wir über das Wehr gefahren und die Tore waren alle auf mit Flutwasser Richtung Fjord. Anscheinend war jetzt auf beiden Seiten Hering. Es kommt also auf die Tageszeit und den Strom an. Mal sehen, was die Tage noch geht.
Grüße
seebaer1959


----------



## prinz1980 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

ich war heut früh von 7.15-8.30uhr, nicht ein Hering. Ich war auf der fjordseite weil die Plattform schon Rand voll war!!! Aber auch da wurde nicht gefangen. Wetter Bedingungen waren super für diese Uhrzeit, und die Schleusen waren geschlossen. Naja, also heist es weiterhin abwarten.


----------



## Norwayfisher (20. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Die Fänge in HS sind ja ja laut den Meldungen eher bescheiden. War jetzt mehrmals in Thorsminde, läuft auch da diese Woche schleppend. 10 bis 30 in 3-4 Stunden. Am Samstag 15.4. Ca. 100. Berichtet mal über HS!|wavey:


----------



## Angelhaken (23. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo, 
war heute mal in HS. Es waren auf der Meerseite ca. 10 Angler. Ein paar an der Brücke die anderen verteilt. Ich konnte nicht einen Hering sehen.:c:c:c Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin heute um halb sechs stand schon der erste Angler auf der Plattform !


----------



## Angelhaken (25. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit vom Strand aus Heringe zu fangen oder ist das zu weit zum Werfen? Wenn denn mal welche da sind. :vik:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

klar gibt es die Möglichkeit es am Stand auf Hering zu versuchen, bringt nur nix.
 Ist aber eine Option um sich die unverschämt hohen Kosten für die Extrakarte zu sparen.|rolleyes


----------



## Angelhaken (25. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Warum bringt das nix?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Nun ja, weil die wohl nicht so dicht unter Land kommen das Du sie erwischen würdest. Investiere die paar Kronen und hole Dir den Extraschein und fang Deinen Hering #6


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

heute morgen 6.30h mindestens 20 Angler vor Ort . Übungslauf fürs Festival !


----------



## UnsMarky (26. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Sind denn mittlerweile Silberlinge zu sehen ??? Bisher hat der starke Wind das ja immer verhindert


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

da kommt doch was raus so wie es aussieht, werde mir das am Freitag mal ansehen.


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> da kommt doch was raus so wie es aussieht, werde mir das am Freitag mal ansehen.



Jow dann berichte bitte mal ! Bin dies Jahr erst Ende Mai vor Ort und noch mal 2 Wochen Ende August .
Kannst ja auch am Festival teilnehmen und König werden:q


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (27. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



anschmu schrieb:


> Jow dann berichte bitte mal ! Bin dies Jahr erst Ende Mai vor Ort und noch mal 2 Wochen Ende August .
> Kannst ja auch am Festival teilnehmen und König werden:q



Ne lass mal gut sein, das sich zum Vollhorst zu machen überlasse ich gerne den einfacheren Gemütern


----------



## Angelhaken (27. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Na langsam wirds eng in HS für Samstag. Was war denn in der letzten Woche in Thorsminde? Die hatten doch da das Sildevestival. Haben die Heringe vorher besetzt?:a:a:a:a


----------



## anschmu (27. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin . Der Schwimmsteg am Hafen sieht ja auf der Kamera richtig gut aus ! Kommt bestimmt gut an ! Schätze mal zum Festival ist Eröffnung !


----------



## anschmu (28. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin , die ersten Angler stehen auf der neuen Plattform !


----------



## pennfanatic (28. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Auf der webcam sehe ich das die Plattform gut genutzt wird.
Da ist kein platz mehr frei.
Aber alle halten vernünftig abstand.
Wie lange angeln die so im Durchschnitt?


----------



## Riomar (30. April 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Waren Freitag und gestern kurz vor Ort. Auf der Meerseite ist sehr gut gefangen wurden. Die ersten Hornhechte waren auch dabei.
Auf der Fjordseite war es nicht so erfolgreich...beim Heringsfestival musste ich mich mit vier Fischen begnügen. Insgesamt war die Ausbeute mau. Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, hatte der Sieger wohl 9 Heringe in den drei Stunden.


----------



## abax (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Sind noch Heringe da?


----------



## Naish82 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Sicher...


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Klar sind Heringe da! Gestern früh zwischen 5 und 8 Uhr 79 Stück gefangen


----------



## Heringherby (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Es gibt Herng im Überfluss. An der Schleuse gibt es Angler, die gehen mit 400 Stück pro Tag nach Hause.

Dieses Jahr sind die Heringe zwar allgemein kleiner, dafür gibt es entsprechende Stückzahlen.

Hier kommt jeder auf seine Kosten.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Und nun erzähl mir mal was man mit 400 Heringen will, völlig unverständlich sowas.


----------



## Heringherby (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Sorry, aber ist diese Diskussion nicht jedes Jahr die gleiche?

Gleich wird wieder gemutmaßt, das die kein Mensch alleine bzw. in der Familie gegessen werden kann. Oder diese später verkauft werden. Und so weiter. Das wird langsam langweilig.

Wir brauchen doch nicht über 400 Stück am Tag diskutieren wenn hier einige Angler im Urlaub 2000-3000 Stück fangen bzw. mitnehmen.

Das ist so und so wird es auch immer bleiben, ob mit Diskussion oder ohne.

Dieser Thread handelt von Heringsfängen in HS und daher denke ich, sollten alle Meldungen willkommen sein, damit sich alle, die nicht vor Ort sind, ein Bild davon machen können. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Übrigens bevor jetzt wieder persönliche Angriffe kommen, nicht ich habe diese Mengen gefangen!

Ich gebe nur die Heringsfänge vor Ort wieder!!!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Carsten... wat schackst du da.. Schnacker...
> 30 eingelegt, 50 gebraten und mit Freuden gefuttert und Kasten Bier dabei, 30 zu Schwiegermutter, 15 gebraten 15 eingelegt, 30 zu Mutter... siehe letzte Zeile.... Rest eingefroren. Und nu schnack weiter....
> Kopfschüttel....#d alls dumm tüch oder wat?




 fühlst Du Dich jetzt persönlich angesprochen oder warum die ausführliche Auflistung der Verteilung? 

 Aber was solls, wer gerne seinen Urlaub mit Fische reinigen verbringen möchte, der soll es so halten.
 Maßhalten ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## maki1980 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Carsten, mach dir nichts draus. Gibt halt solche und solche....
 Auch diese Angelei wird bestimmt bald reglementiert 

 Freu mich auf jeden Fall, dass Fisch noch vorhanden ist......


----------



## Heringherby (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

HS aktuell: heute beißt es wieder richtig gut und die Heringe werden größer. Es sind zwar immer noch viele kleinere Heringe da, aber es werden immer mehr größere. Zum Teil sogar richtig groß.

Anscheinend wird die Wassertemperatur etwas wärmer und nun ziehen langsam die großen nach HS rein.


----------



## abax (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

das hört sich ja gut an, hoffe das es ab dem 12.5 auch noch so ist.

Kein Wunder wenn hier weniger geschrieben wird, einige können sich mit blödsinnigen Kommentaren einfach nicht zurück halten.

Thema: Heringsfänge 2017

Ich würde es begrüßen hier auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



abax schrieb:


> das hört sich ja gut an, hoffe das es ab dem 12.5 auch noch so ist.
> 
> Kein Wunder wenn hier weniger geschrieben wird, einige können sich mit blödsinnigen Kommentaren einfach nicht zurück halten.
> 
> ...



Moin,
zum Glück trägst Du ja wenigsten was sinnvolles bei, z.B. "sind noch Heringe da?"
also mal die Füße stillhalten.

jetzt mal was sinnvolles; die Webcam läuft wieder #6


----------



## Heringherby (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Kleines Update aus HS:
Nachdem gestern Morgen gar nichts lief und schon gegen 8.30 Uhr die Schleusen aufgingen, war bis Mittag tote Hose. Erst am Nachmittag ging es zaghaft wieder los. Wer Ausdauer hatte, hat auch dann noch seinen Eimer voll bekommen.

Aber heute ist es einfach nur traumhaft. Sonne satt, fast kein Wind, geschlossene Schleusentore und die Heringe beißen wie verrückt. Aber komischerweise nur auf der Meerseite. Auf der Fjordseite ist nichts zu holen.

Für alle die gerne Hornis angeln bzw. hier als Beifang haken, vor der Schleuse sind aktuell so viele Hornis, dass man fast trockenen Fußes von einem Plateau zum anderen "übers Wasser gehen" kann. Selbst wenn man keine Hornis mag oder sie auch nicht fangen will, hat man sie öfters mal am Paternoster. Hatte heut morgen trotz Horni umgehender Angelei 6 Stück als Beifang. Konnte ich zum Glück dem Nachbarn in den Eimer stecken. Und das waren richtig große und fette Exemplare.

Wer heute vor Ort ist und nicht angelt, ist selber schuld!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Hab in einer Stunde 30 Heringe gefangen.
Zum Glück keinen Hornhecht gehakt.

Bg Carsten


----------



## Heringherby (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

HS aktuell: Heute war das perfekte Heringswetter. Leichter Wind aus NNW, keine Wolke am Himmel, Schleusen geschlossen und die Heringe in Beißlaune.

Auf der Meerseite wurde gefangen was die Ruten und Eimer hergaben.

Die ersten sind schon um 7 Uhr gegangen, weil die Eimerkapazitäten aufgebraucht waren und die Fische verarbeitet werden mussten.

Heute war der erste Tag, wo auch auf der Fjordseite gefangen wurde. Wohl nicht so gut wie auf der Meerseite aber es wird langsam.


----------



## Heringherby (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Also ich hab das mal genauer beobachtet, wenn die Wassertemperatur um 9° liegt werden Heringe an der Schleuse gefangen. Je wärmer das Wasser desto mehr ist der Hering vor der Schleuse da. Ein weiterer Faktor ist die Klarheit des Wassers. Ist das Wasser klar und die Wassertemperatur bei 9° oder mehr gibt es Hering satt im Mai.

Ist das Wasser aber trübe oder durch das Saugbaggerschiff aufgewühlt, so beißt der Hering schlecht bis gar nicht. Da mag er trotzdem sein aber nicht beißfreudig. So geschehen am Freitag. Bestes Wetter, Schleusen geschlossen, aber das Wasser trübe. Das ganzes Plateau mit bestimmt 30 Anglern in 2 Stunden nur insgesamt 3 Heringe!

Die Wassertemperatur und das Wetter bekommt man aus dem Internet und kann somit eine erste gute Einschätzung der Fängigkeit treffen. Die Wasserqualität bzw. -Trübung kann man nur vor Ort einschätzen.


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ Heringherby
ich gebe dir recht wenn du im posting nr. 126 erwähnst, daß wahnsinnig viel hornhechte in hvide sande sind. Ich kenne keinen platz in europa, wo so ein hornhechtbestand vorkommt -hat aber etwas mit der schleuse zu tun - die schleuse ist ja wie ein nadelöhr - da wollen sie alle durch. Ist sie geschlossen sammeln sie sich förmlich dort. Wenn du nachts auf der brücke stehst und ins wasser schaust, wo die straßenlampen sind - aber auch im hafen, dann siehst du nur silber d.h. hornhechte.
Bei dein posting 129 sehe ich das total anders mit den Heringsfängen  - ob das wasser mit schebstoffe etwas trübe ist oder nicht, macht sich kaum beim hernigsfang bemerkbar. 
Sind die schleusen auf, d.h. daß das wasser aus dem fjord fließt ist dort solch eine strömung, daß der sand der vom saugbagger aufgewühlt wird - richtung nordsee getrieben wird. Und sollte durch regen okeraustragungen aus dem bächen und flüssen das wasser im fjord trübe machen, was der fall ist - dann macht sich das nur bemerkbar, das die eier vom held verpilzen - und die robuste flora vernichtet wird, wenn sich eine ockerschicht darüber legt. Früher wrde die schleuse förmlich für die Landwirtschaft bedient - immer raus das wasser, damit sie trockene gebiete habe. In der jetzigen zeit sieht alles anders aus, da wird die schleuse so bedient, daß immer ein bestimmter salzgehalt der fjord hat, damit sich die eine robuste flora bilden kann, die den boden festigt, damit beim sturm nicht der boden aufgewühlt wird - und nur noch schlammwasser förmlich ist.  Die Sichtweise ist wieder besser geworden - sie ist zusammengebrochen bis auf 50 cm - jetzt liegt sie etwas bei 120 cm, Die fische können noch sehen nehmen jedoch auch über ihre Sinnesorgane alles auf ebenso die oft bis 11 Seehunde die sich dort ihre fische fangen. Die merken sogar, wenn du einen an angel hats und holen sich den - nehmen das über ihre barthaare wahr.
Nun ist die strömung ja gewaltig, wenn die schleusen auf sind - ob rein oder raus. Heringe aber auch andere fischarten die in solch einer strömung sich bewegen, passen sich den gegenheiten an. Nun kann ich das schlecht erklären, jedenfalls suchen sie sich stellen und wege im gewässer wo sie ganz wenig arbeiten müssen - die muss man natürlich erkennen. Nun gibt es menschen, die können ein gewässer lesen - zum beispiel - wildwasserfahrer, aber auch einige angler - wenn man das kann, fängt man auch fische - wenn die meisten angler keine fangen.


----------



## Heringherby (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ LAC: bei meinem Posting ging es aber um die Beobachtung trübes Wasser bei geschlossenen Schleusen und Sonnenschein. Es gab keine große Strömung aus dem Fjord. Es waren genau die gleichen Bedingungen, wie ein Tag zuvor, ausser dass das Wasser halt trübe war. Bei klarem Wasser haben die Heringe gebissen, bei trübem Wasser nicht!!

Es kann nicht eine Trübung durch Regen gewesen sein, es hat die letzte Woche nicht geregnet!! Also auch keine Erde von den Feldern. Schleusen so gut wie zu - also kein großer Wasserabfluss aus dem Fjord, keine starke Strömung.

Kann natürlich auch völlig andere Gründe haben. Aber das war halt meine Beobachtung und die Trübung der einzige Unterschied zum Vortag.


----------



## Heringherby (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

HS aktuell:

Am gestrigen Tag fing es morgens schleppend an und ließ auch noch nach. Und zwar schlagartig. Dann ging so gut wie nichts mehr. Später gingen dann noch die Schleusen erst teilweise dann komplett auf. Dann war es erstmal vorbei mit nenneswerten Heringsfängen. Die Schleusen gingen dann erst wieder gegen 19.00 Uhr zu. Dann wurde wieder vereinzelt gefangen.

Aber dann gegen Viertel vor neun bis ca. 21.30 Uhr da ruckte es dann nochmal richtig. 3, 4 oder 5 auf einen Streich bei jedem Wurf. Jedoch musste man die Angeltechnik anpassen. Nicht wie sonst werfen, sacken lassen und auf die Bissen warten. Jetzt war angesagt werfen, kurz sacken lassen und dann ständig die Schnur auf Spannung halten, kurbeln und immer wieder ruckartig mit der Rute pumpen. Wenn der erste an der Angel war langsam weiter kurbeln damit noch weitere einsteigen können.

War dann alles in allem doch noch ein erfolgreicher Tag. Morgens 30 Silberlinge und am Abend dann nochmal 60 Stück.


----------



## Heringherby (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Danke:m


----------



## Heringherby (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

HS aktuell:

heute morgen waren die Schleusen geöffnet und es hat bei WNW-Wind gepladdert. Also wieder im Bett rumgedreht und heute mal ausgeschlafen:q

dann nach ausgiebigen Frühstück mal einen Blick zur Schleuse gewagt. Viel los auf der Fjordseite, zu mindest viele Angler. Jedoch wird nur relativ wenig gefangen bei immer noch Regen. Es hat mal der eine oder der andere nen einzelnen Hering am Paternoster. Auf der Seeseite ein ähnliches Bild. Plateaus eher gering gering besetzt. Pontons schon mehr aber immer noch ausreichend Platz zwischen den Anglern. Da waren zu Bestzeiten bestimmt die doppelte Anzahl an Anglern drauf.

Später dann am weiteren Vormittag gibt es dann auch mal Regenpausen. Es beißt mal schlechter und mal besser. Aber nicht sonderlich gut. Ich werde bei dem Wetter lieber den Holzofen weiterhin gut anheizen und das Schauspiel vom warmen Wohnzimmer aus verfolgen.

Übrigens könnte der Angelspaß auch gleich gänzlich versiegen, da laut Internet gegen 13.30 Uhr die Schleusen(11 Elemente!) geöffnet werden sollen. Mal sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## wattläufer (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Wenn ich das so höre, mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn wir nächste woche aufschlagen. Wo kann man denn in Hvide Sande noch Heringe kaufen?

Gruß Wattläufer#h


----------



## Heringherby (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Im Tyskerhavnen!!

Aber keine Angst, das wird schon klappen. Wer ne Woche hier oben ist im Mai bekommt eigentlich auch Heringe.

Übrigens nen 10 Liter-Eimer direkt vom Boot kosten 100 DKK!


----------



## wattläufer (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort. Letztes Jahr waren wir in der letzten Maiwoche dort und haben auch gut gefangen. Für meine Mitangler und mich reichen jeweils 100 Heringe von Mai bis Mai.
Vor 2 Jahren haben wir dort auch Heringe gekauft. Bloß letztes Jahr war dort nichts zu sehen, keine Sortieranlage oder sonstwas.

Gruß Wattläufer#h

Mit wieviel Heringen wurde denn diesmal das Festival gewonnen?


----------



## pomerodi71 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Heringen wurde denn diesmal das Festival gewonnen?




Es waren laut Eintrag 113 ganze 9 Heringe...

Das bedeutet, für den Sieger war fast jeder Hering einen Tausender wert


----------



## Heringherby (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Sortieranlage gibt es dieses Jahr auch nicht, aber ab 9 Uhr wird direkt vom Boot aus verkauft.


----------



## Heringherby (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

HS aktuell:

Heute morgen hat es dann mal wieder so richtig geruckt an der Rute. Zuerst auf der Seeseite auf dem Plateau gestanden und auf die ersten Bisse gewartet, doch da passierte nichts. Vielleicht noch zu dunkel, es war ja stark bewölkt mit leichtem Nieselregen. Dann der Blick auf die Fjordseite, wo mittlerweile auch schon einige Angler waren. Und diese fingen!! Also kurzerhand umgezogen auf die Fjordseite.

Zu den Rahmenbedingungen: heute morgen erst stark bewölkt, dann aufgelockert bis heiter und jetzt strahlender Sonnenschein. Wenig bis gar kein Wind aus westl. Richtungen. Schleusentore heut morgen komplett geschlossen, später dann EIN mittleres Schleusentor geöffnet. Am späten Vormittag dann wurden alle Schleusentore geöffnet und die Angelein war erst einmal zu Ende.

Da ging es dann gleich los. Erst einzelne bei jedem zweiten/dritten Wurf, dann auch Dubletten. Etwas später dann bei jedem Wurf mindestens ein Hering. Meist kleinere Exemplare. Aber dann ging es richtig los. 3, 4, 5 auf einmal und auch größere Silberlinge. Habe dann nur noch die wirklich großen mitgenommen und die mittleren bis kleinen meinem Angelnachbarn in den Eimer geschmissen.

Gegen acht war dann der Eimer randvoll. 90 große bis sehr große Heringe. Das war ein super Abschluss, da nun meine Lagerkapazitäten erschöpft sind.

Werde morgen dann aussetzen, soll ja auch eine frische Brise aus östlichen Richtungen aufkommen, und am Samstag dann zufrieden abreisen.

Ich denke wer nächste Woche hier oben ist wird genügend Heringe angeln können. 100-200 Stück sind an einem guten Tage in ein paar Stunden machbar.


----------



## abax (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Heute morgen um 6.00h ging es gut los, jeder Wurf gab Fisch. Schleusen waren geschlossen, leicht bewölkt aber windig. So gegen 7.30h ließ es dann nach, gefangen wurde aber auch noch. Die grössen lassen zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@Heringherby
Ich glaube dir ja, daß du bei offener schleuse nicht so gut fängst - die meisten angler verziehen sich, wenn die schleuse geöffnet wird, weil sie die strömung nicht lieben bzw. kaum was fangen.  Ich jedenfalls liebe es, wenn die schleuse geöffnet ist, aus zwei gründen, weil kaum angler da sind und ich das gewässer lesen kann und somit auch bei offener schleuse meine heringe fange - die sind ja nicht verschwunden. 
Wenn die schleuse zu ist, darf man nicht denken es ist keine bewegung im wasser - einmal die, die durch ebbe und flut entsteht und eine andere - die von nord nach süd geht und im stromatlas erwähnt wird. 
Nun angeln man ja mit einem paternoster, d.h. auf sicht und diese sicht ist immer gegeben in hvide sande. Egal ob die schleuse auf ist oder zu. Sie jagen auf sicht - anders die Seehunde, die brauchen nur den kopf unterwasser stecken, dann können sie über die Barthaare alles wahrnehmen, wo der fisch ist, wie groß er ist usw. und pflücken dem angler den hering vom haken.
Makrelen z.b. angele ich mit naturköder - das geht gut, da die makrele auf geruch jagt und erst kurz vorher - wenn sie den köder sieht, auf sicht jagt - wie haie - kleiner scherz stimmt aber auch. Der hornhecht, der in hvide sande ja sehr stark vertreten ist, fange ich auch mit naturköder - dieser fisch hat auch eine besondere fressverhalten, z.b. kann ich im vorfeld den biss ansagen. Das liest sich zwar überheblich, aber manch ein bordie wird es bestätigen. Ist ganz logisch, da der hornhecht ein besonderes fressverhalten hat - wenn man mit pose und köder arbeitet. Der hornhecht nimmt den köder ganz vorsichtig bei der posen angelei - dieses sieht man, da die pose eine andere bewegung macht als normal vom gewässer - mehr ist es nicht - das kann ich sehen und sage :  jetzt geht die pose unter und so ist es auch.  Die heringfänger die hornhechte reißen bzw wie ein rollbraten fangen - sollten etwas tiefer d.h. mit schwerem blei angeln, dann passiert dieses nicht - aber warum poste ich dieses - die wollen ja welche fangen, egal wie.
Gruß und ich wünsch dir noch viele heringe.
Nächste woche besucht mich ein bordie, dann werde ich mal losziehen und meine ration heringe fürs jahr fangen.


----------



## abax (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Morgen wollte ich es auch mal auf Hornhecht versuchen. Naturköder bei der Anzahl der Angler  fällt wohl aus. Ich wollte es mal mit schleppen und Fäden versuchen. Vielleicht hat Otto ja noch einen Tip


----------



## abax (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Heute morgen gab es auch wieder reichlich Hering. Schleusen sind zu, wenig Wind. Neben mir stand ein Däne, er hat den Dreh voll raus...bei fast jeden Wurf ein Full  House.


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ abax 
ich fange hornhehte immer mit pose und als köder heringsstreifen oder krabben. schleppen mit fäden geht auch - jedoch habe ich dieses noch nie gemacht, da beim biss der hornhecht mit seinen kleinen zähnen darin hängen bleibt und dann versucht, sich zu befreien - er macht dann oft gewaltige sprünge und oft habe ich gesehen, bei dieser angelei, daß sein langer maulknochen zerbricht - ist halt nicht die feine art, jedoch geht es damit auch, wenn du ihm diese fäden förmlich in sichweite vors mail her ziehst.

Ich fange sie mit naturköder - wichtig ist, das der haken total im köder verschwunden ist.  Der hornhecht hat unterschiedliche fressgewohnheiten - bei kunstköder (paternoster, fäden, usw) die ständig bewegt werden, da kommt er mit voller geschwindigkeit und greift nach dem kunstköder, da ist der biss immer im vorderen maulknochen und er versucht ihn abzuschütteln.
Bei naturköder, hat er eine ganz andere freßgewohnheit, da kommt er ganz vorsichtig und schnuppert förmlich, testet ihn, nimmt ihn auch ins maul, dabei darf er jedoch nichts vom haken merken, sonst spuckt er ihn aus. Wenn er nichts merkt, zieht er mit dem köder ab, dann geht die pose unter - er zieht aber nur etwa zwei meter ab, dann stoppt er und dreht den köder so, daß er ihn gut schlucken kann - dann wird die pose wieder sichtbar - wenn er das gemacht hat, dann zieht er ab - dann verschwindet die Pose wieder, dann erst muss der anschlag erfolgen, dann hängt der haken im schlundbereich und du wirst ihn nicht verlieren. Solltest du wie ich es erwähnt habe angeln, empfehle ich eine lange ausgebleite pose, damit kannst du erkennen, wenn einer förmlich schnuppert, da dann die pose eine andere bewegung macht als normal durch die bewegung des wassers. Dieses kannst du sehr gut an der schleuse im fjord auf der nordseite. 
Noch etwas was ich mache - bei heringsfetzen aber auch bei krabben, mache ich mit der schnur eine überwurfschlaufe, damit ziehe ich den heringsfestzen förmlich um den haken - der schaft verschwindet förmlich und bei mir hängt nicht wie ein nasser sack der köder am haken - es entsteht auch kein knoten. So fange ich Hornhechte und das fluppt gut.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=59230


----------



## abax (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ LAC 
Vielen Dank für deine Beschreibung.
Ich habe es gestern mit schleppen und Fäden versucht jedoch keinen Erfolg damit gehabt. Mit dem Heringsvorfach ging es besser. Immerhin gab es in 1,5h 7 Stück, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden für das erste mal auf Hornhecht. Heute probiere ich es einmal mit Wasserkugel (habe keine geeignete Pose) und 1,20m Vorfach aus.


----------



## abax (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Heute ging es wieder auf Hornhecht mit der Pose. Meine "Pose" war eine Wasserkugel, ein Vorfach mit einem langschenkligen Haken und Heringsstreifen. Die Bisse konnten nicht immer als Fang umgewandelt werden. Teilweise reichte auch die von LAC beschriebene "Wartezeit" nicht aus um sie landen. Auch bei einen  sofortiger Anschlag konnte der Biss nicht immer sicher gelandet werden. Da zur Zeit viele Angler auf Hering aus sind konnte ich die Wasserkugel auch nicht endlos laufen lassen ohne den Nachbarn zu stören. Meine versuche zeigten, je kleiner der Heringsstreifen desto sicherer saß der Haken.


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ abax es geht auch mit der wasserkugel - jedoch kannst du das vorsichige naschen vom hornhecht nicht erkennen, da eine kugel immer rund ist und bleibt, wenn sie sich bewegt und er am lutschen ist.
Das ist bei einer langen pose anders, die macht sofort eine andere Bewegung, wenn einer am lutschen ist.
Der hornhecht darf nicht den haken merken - dann spuckt er förmlich den köder wieder aus.
Nächste woche werde ich mit bordie okram, hornhechte und herige fangen - solltest du noch da sein, so können wir uns treffen.
Gruß


----------



## abax (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich bin nächste Woche auch noch da. Wir können uns gerne treffen. Schreib früh genug wann ihr los wollt. Ein paar Trutten vom P&T brauch ich auch noch.


----------



## wattläufer (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo,
wie sieht es denn aktuell mit den Heringsfängen aus? Im Moment sind relativ wenig Angler auf der Webcam zu sehen!;+ Wir sind ab morgen vor Ort, oder sollen wir gleich die Heringe kaufen?

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## abax (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Klar kannst du dir die Heringe auch kaufen, brauchen tust du es aber nicht. Heringe werden in ausreichenden Stückzahlen gefangen. Ausreichend ist ja nun relativ. Sollte deine Erwartung 500 Stück in der Stunde sein wirst du enttäuscht werden.


----------



## wattläufer (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo abax,
wir sind 5 Leute und bleiben eine Woche vor Ort. Wenn denn jeder 100 Heringe hat dann ist das glaube ich nicht Unverschämt. Damit sind wir bisher immer gut ausgekommen. Für andere Leute wollen wir nichts fangen. Es ist immer ein entspannter Urlaub für 5 Männer. Natürlich braten wir in der Woche auch ein paar Heringe für uns. Aber wie gesagt es ist ein ganz entspannter Urlaub für uns Männer.

Herzliche Grüße nach Osnabrück ist ja nicht weit weg von Delmenhorst.
Wattläufer


----------



## abax (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Alles gut. Ich habe hier mit Leuten gesprochen die haben Sage und Schreibe 1300 Stück in der Truhe, 1 Person! Ich war 2 x auf Hering  für jeweils 2h und habe jetzt 80 Stück. Das ist mir genug. Da habt ihr genug Freizeit über. Übrigends macht Hornhecht angeln an der Pose richtig Spass.

Viel Spass


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ abax
das du mit leuten gesprochen hast, die 1300 stück heringe gefangen haben - glaube ich dir, ich setze noch einen drauf - ich kenne einen, der ist die ganze saison, wenn der hering da ist d.h. 2 mal im jahr in hvide sande und fängt nur heringe u. hornhechte - kann gut fangen. 
Die fänge werden wöchentlich abgeholt und zu geld gemacht - ich glaube er hat in seinen rentenalter mehr geld als vor jahren, wo er tagsüber noch arbeiten musste.
Da kommen gedanken auf wie es mal war in norwegen - da fuhr man hin und brachte reichlich fisch mit nach hause der dann hochgerechnet oder verkauft wurde. Der angelurlaub war umsonst bzw. es wurde noch gewinn gemacht. Als norwegen ein ausfuhrbeschränkung mit fische hatte, brach der angeltourismus förmlich zusammen - da es sich nicht mehr lohnte nach norwegen zu fahren - jetzt sind nur die lieben und wahren angler dort - die das auch nicht gut finden aber hinnehmen müssen  *lach
Heute kommt bordie Okram zu mir, werden ab sonntag des öfteren in hvide sande sein und angeln- am montag können wir uns treffen in den nachmittagsstunden am fischereimuseum am parkplatz - (können kurz ein besuch im museum machen - lad euch ein)  Kurz eine pn senden ob das ok ist, dann machen wir einen uhrzeit aus.
LG Otto


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



LAC schrieb:


> @ abax
> das du mit leuten gesprochen hast, die 1300 stück heringe gefangen haben - glaube ich dir, ich setze noch einen drauf - ich kenne einen, der ist die ganze saison, wenn der hering da ist d.h. 2 mal im jahr in hvide sande und fängt nur heringe u. hornhechte - kann gut fangen.
> Die fänge werden wöchentlich abgeholt und zu geld gemacht - ich glaube er hat in seinen rentenalter mehr geld als vor jahren, wo er tagsüber noch arbeiten musste.
> Da kommen gedanken auf wie es mal war in norwegen - da fuhr man hin und brachte reichlich fisch mit nach hause der dann hochgerechnet oder verkauft wurde. Der angelurlaub war umsonst bzw. es wurde noch gewinn gemacht. Als norwegen ein ausfuhrbeschränkung mit fische hatte, brach der angeltourismus förmlich zusammen - da es sich nicht mehr lohnte nach norwegen zu fahren - jetzt sind nur die lieben und wahren angler dort - die das auch nicht gut finden aber hinnehmen müssen  *lach
> ...



Hi LAC,

Gerade solche Gesellen wie von Dir beschieben bringen uns 'normale' Angler in Verruf und veranlassen Länder die Menge der Ausfuhr von Fisch zu begrenzen. DK wird sich dass nicht mehr lange anschauen.  
Siehe die Meldung von vor ca. 3 Wochen. 700 KG Filet, schon zum Verkauf portioniert versucht aus Norwegen im Kühlanhänger zu schmuggeln. 
Ganz ehrlich, ich gönne den Schmugglern die Strafe von etlichen tausend Euronen und das Einreiseverbot.

Petri,
Stefan


----------



## abax (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ LAC
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das es mehrere Personen von dieser Güte gibt. Und genau  diese Personen  schreien dann am lautesten wenn es Begrenzungen gibt und merken dabei gar nicht das sie einen erheblichen Teil dazu beigetragen haben. Wir können uns gerne am Montag treffen. Die Einladung nehme ich gerne an. 
LG Jens


----------



## Bking1340 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hi Boardies,
Pfingsten fällt dieses jahr ja extrem spät (3.juni) denkt ihr da geht novh was auf hering? 

Und kann man evtl. Auch schon auf makrelen gehn? Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hering und Hornhechte sollten noch gut gehen, für Makrelen ist es meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich zu früh.


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ abax
Jens, ich bin morgen d.h. heute am montag mit bordie okram in hvide sande und werde etwas angeln. Wir können uns treffen um 14.00 Uhr auf der nordseite vor dem angelladen am parkplatz - oder auf der nordseite an der schleuse.  Mich wird man schnell erkennen, bin ein alter mann und trage eine schlägerkappe und habe einen vollbart - d.h. ich sehe chaotisch aus und meine angelrute wird von fischschuppen geschützt.
Gruß Otto

@ SFVNOR
Stefan, schwarze schafe sind überall und man findet sie auch unter uns anglern. Die problematik ist ja, das wir angler richtige gegner haben - es sind verbände die profihaft arbeiten, die am liebsten möchten, das dem angler das handwerk gelegt wird. Sie arbeiten nach dem motto "wir erhalten die natur und kämpfen dafür"  da fließen unvorstellbare gelder in den kassen, damit kann man gut arbeiten. Hinzu kommt, es gesellen sich wissenschaftler aber auch andere fachleute dazu, die ihre ideen und ziele unterstützen. Ich bin nicht immer ihrer meinung, jedenfalls treten sie profihaft auf um ihr ziel zu erreichen. Es sind kampagnen, die sie dann profihaft vermarkten und zu ihren gunsten werbemäßig ausgeschlachtet um neue zahlende mitglieder zu bekommen. Ob das nun immer richtig ist, was sie machen - das steht auf einer ganz andren seite,  jedenfalls passiert immer für den betrachter etwas positives im sinne der natur und das erweckt bei manchem menschen den auslöser - diese gute tätigkeit sollte man unterstützen.
Das ist ein vorteil und dann sucht man und sucht man, wo kann ich erneut ansetzten und da ist leider der angler eine gute zielscheibe - und erst recht, wenn sich unter uns anglern, einige menschen bewegen, die das machen was sie wollen z.b. solche mengen an fisch fangen, wie wir es erwähnt haben um sich damit zu bereichern.
Nun saß ich ja auch mal in den obersten reihen, d.h. im präsidium eines großen umweltschutzverbandes  und ein alter kämpfen bei greenpeace  und bin ein naturschützer durch und durch. Und in meiner vita sind auch einige umweltschutzpreise erhalten, trotzdem wurde mir vorgeworfen aus den eigenen reihen z.b. bei greenpeace das ich beim freitauchen fische geschossen habe - ja, das habe ich - ich habe in jungen jahren, egal wo wir waren am  meer mein fische ob es meeräschen oder zackenbarsche mit der harpune geschossen oder langusten bzw. bärenkrebse mit den händen gefangen. Hab sie mir aber auch stundenlang angesehen, wie sie sich verhalten usw.  Es war die zeit von hans hass  - da gab es noch kein greenpeace. 

Ich kann mich noch entsinnen, als man von obersten etage, den setzkescher verboten hatte - da wurde ein fotoserie uns gezeigt, wo ein angeler reichlich weissfische gefangen hatte - so viele, daß er den kescher mit den fischen nicht mehr richtig tragen konnte und dann die fische - war ja kein edelfisch, war ja mehr oder weniger katzenfutter - im wald ausgeschüttet hat - das wurde dokumentarisch durch film und fotos von naturschützern belegt. 
Da kann man nichts mehr zu sagen - da kann man nur sagen, das sind die schwarzen schafe unter uns. 
Wenn ich hvide sande betrachte, dann war das noch vor ein, zwei jahren ein müllplatz ersten ranges  - leider von den menschen gemacht , die dort geangelt haben. Ich freue mich über die neue einrichtug z.b. schlachthaus usw. 
Hut ab, die in hvide sande haben es erkannt und versuchen ihr bestes. Ein andere fall ist: vor jahren habe ich einen hot spot am fjord hier im bord erwähnt, der hat sich inzwischen zur deutschen müllkippe entwickelt - deutsche bierdosen und angelverpackungen liegen verstreut im am schilfufer. Wenn ich das sehe, was da so liegt, dann macht man sich schon einige gedanken und sagt sich : mensch, was bin ich bescheuert gewesen diesen platz zu erwähnen - war eine lehre.

Das ist schade, aber man muss damit leben, da überall in jeder branche scharze schafe rumlaufen - stell dir mal vor, wenn man pillen bekommen könnte, die einen besseren fang garantieren, da man bessere fingespitzegefühle bekommt, die man vorher nicht kannte - dann liefen reichlich angler gedoopt durch die gegend und wären am angeln oder liegen im bett und werfen die rute aus.


----------



## abax (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ LAC 
Ich werde um 14.00h an der Nordseite Schleuse sein. 
LG Jens


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallöchen,
gestern war ich in hvide sande und habe etwas geangelt. Noch in der runde war Jens (bordie abax) und  Marko (bordie okram). Schleuse hatte nur ein tor geöffnet und es lief wie immer gut, hatte 52 fische , 51 Heringe und einen hornhecht. Bei marko lief es auch gut und Jens hat auch seine heringe bekommen. Alles lief besten und Marko sowie Jens, sind super typen. Jens, den ich noch nicht kannte, hat die richtige einstellung zur angelei - hat richtig freue bereitet, sich mit ihn zu unterhalten. Danke Jens!
Heute haben wir bis jetzt ein lagerfeuer gemacht und 20 heringe schon gegessen - waren lecker. Morgen nachmittag geht es - wenn gutes wetter ist - mit dem kanu auf dem fjord, da werden wir d.h. marko und ich  auf barsch und hecht gehen. Marko will sich auf hecht konzentrieren und ich werde mich auf barsche ärgern. Mein gefühl sagt mir, daß ich um die  15 barsche fange und marko wünsche ich, daß er mindestens einen hecht fängt. 
Wenn einer sich für den fang interessiert und wo wir geangelt haben - dann soll er sich melden - dann nennen ich die fangstellen und wie ich barsche überliste.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich war heute da und es gab immerhin genug Hering zum Abendessen. Hab aber noch nie so viel Beifang beim Heringsangeln gesehen. Hornhechte erkenne ich immerhin, aber was sind die kleineren, langen grünen Dinger ohne Horn? Und die bräunlichen, die mir dorschartig aussahen (nur kurze Blicke. möglich, kann mich also komplett täuschen) - andere Angler meinten, das wären kleine Mefos, kann das sein? Beides noch nie vorher am Heringsvorfach gehabt.


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ Garrett P.I.
Das einige angler nur mefos im kopf haben, das glaube ich schon. Das die kleinen dinger, die du an der angel hattest mefos waren, glaube ich jedoch nicht. Außerdem ist die angelei auf mefos an der schleuse und im fjord verboten *lach. 
Ich habe vor zwei tagen beim angeln an der schleuse auf der nordseite zum meer hin - auf dem boden einige kleine fische liegen sehen - hab mich sogar gebückt und wollte wissen, was für eine art es war und stellte fest das es stichlinge waren - stichlinge können salzhaltiges wasser vertragen und sind zu millionen im fjord.
Kann natürlich auch eine andere art gewesen sein - ich habe mal zwei angler zugehört, die sich nicht einig waren, da hatte einer einen ganz kleinen etwa 10 cm großen dorsch an der angel - der ihn gefangen hatte sagte:  das ist bestimmt ein dorsch - da sagte der andere, das kann nicht sein, die sind doch viel größer.
Wie recht beide hatten - es kommt nur drauf an von welche seite man es betrachtet.
Die kinderstube der fische in der nordsee ist ja unser wattenmeer, dort halten sich die jungtiere u.a. auch die kleinen dorsche auf -  in der heutigen zeit, ist dieses naturschutzgebiet und kinderstube für fische, leider durch menschenhand auch nicht mehr so  sicher. Die jungfische bekommen ganz schnell einen sonnenbrand. 
Jetzt glauben einige - wenn sie dieses lesen - ich hätte auch einen sonnenbrand bzw. bin zu heiß gebadet worden -  bin aber noch kühl im kopf und weis was ich schreibe. 
Ich glaube in der volksuniversität wikipedia wird der sonnenbrand durchleuchtet ob bei fischen kann ich nicht sagen, wer schaut schon unterwasser .


----------



## anschmu (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Die ersten Frühaufsteher sind schon an der Schleuse . Bin ab Sonntag auch vorort und werde mir meine Ration angeln !


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Ich war heute da und es gab immerhin genug Hering zum Abendessen. Hab aber noch nie so viel Beifang beim Heringsangeln gesehen. Hornhechte erkenne ich immerhin, aber was sind die kleineren, langen grünen Dinger ohne Horn? Und die bräunlichen, die mir dorschartig aussahen (nur kurze Blicke. möglich, kann mich also komplett täuschen) - andere Angler meinten, das wären kleine Mefos, kann das sein? Beides noch nie vorher am Heringsvorfach gehabt.


Die kleinen langen grünen Dinger könnten Sandaale sein. Die kleinen braunen Fische könnten Wittlinge gewesen sein, davon hatten wir letztes Jahr am Strand viele kleine an der Angel, das war fast wie die Grundelplage am Rhein...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



LAC schrieb:


> Jetzt glauben einige - wenn sie dieses lesen - ich hätte auch einen sonnenbrand bzw. bin zu heiß gebadet worden -  bin aber noch kühl im kopf und weis was ich schreibe.



Dann sei bitte so nett, und berücksichtige die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Nicht immer hin und her und mal ja und mal nein.....Ich lese wirklich gern die Berichte hier, aber wenn dann sowas kommt ( tröste dich es gibt noch weitaus schlimmere Gesellen hier ), dann lässt das Interesse am Bericht ganz schnell nach weil es fast schon weh tut zu lesen....Soll keine Rechtschreibbelehrung sein sondern einfach nur eine Bitte an dich #6


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



offense80 schrieb:


> Dann sei bitte so nett, und berücksichtige die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Nicht immer hin und her und ml ja und mal nein.....Ich lese wirklich gern die Berichte hier, aber wenn dann sowas kommt ( tröste dich es gibt noch weitaus schlimmere Gesellen hier ), dann lässt das Interesse am Bericht ganz schnell nach weil es fast schon weh tut zu lesen....Soll keine Rechtschreibbelehrung sein sondern einfach nur eine Bitte an dich #6



@ offense80
Das ich hier im board zu den schlimmen gesellen zähle, wie du es erwähnst, kann ich verstehen - nicht jeder liebt mich, jedoch sind unter der großen mitgliederzahl  einige, die mich verstehen. Auch wenn ich alles klein schreibe, bedanken sich oft bordies für die information.  Eine belehrung in der rechtschreibung muss man mir nicht geben, ich spiele halt mit den wörtern - ich kann nicht anders. Du solltest darüber stehen und nicht alles geschriebene so ernst nehmen - sonst tut es bei dir weh.
Ich hatte diese schmerzen auch früher.


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

#6 wie gesagt, war absolut nicht böse gemeint oder so. Und ich hatte geschrieben "es gibt weitaus schlimmere Gesellen" 

In diesem Sinne 

Petri und einen schönen Vatertag


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



offense80 schrieb:


> #6 wie gesagt, war absolut nicht böse gemeint oder so. Und ich hatte geschrieben "es gibt weitaus schlimmere Gesellen"
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> Petri und einen schönen Vatertag



@offense80
Ich sehe das alles ganz locker und du kannst schreiben was du willst - das wird mich nicht berühren. Wie du es schon erwähnst, es gibt weitaus schlimmere gesellen.
Im diesem sinne - und poste mal schön, was du so alles überlisten hast in hvide sande - ich meine nicht hier im thread - sondern die fischarten.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Jupp, danke, Sandaale und kleine Dorsche werden das wohl gewesen sein. Hatte ich früher nie beim Heringsangeln, höchstens ab und zu eine kleine Platte.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Scheint sich ja ausgeangelt zu haben, nix mehr los an der Schleuse.


----------



## okram24 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Also am 27.05. wurden auf der Fjordseite noch ganz gut Heringe gefangen. Wichtig waren kleine Haken!
Allerdings sind die Heringe in diesem Jahr sehr klein, da muss man schon mit 10 Stück pro Person und Mahlzeit rechnen! 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Kleine haken ist ganz wichtig, wie marko (bordie okram) schon erwähnt hat - ich versuche mein glück bei hering nur mit kleinen haken und das fluppt ganz gut - wenn sie da sind. Werde es noch einmal versuchen in den nächsten tagen und berichten.


----------



## Sparky1337 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> gestern war ich in hvide sande und habe etwas geangelt. Noch in der runde war Jens (bordie abax) und  Marko (bordie okram). Schleuse hatte nur ein tor geöffnet und es lief wie immer gut, hatte 52 fische , 51 Heringe und einen hornhecht. Bei marko lief es auch gut und Jens hat auch seine heringe bekommen. Alles lief besten und Marko sowie Jens, sind super typen. Jens, den ich noch nicht kannte, hat die richtige einstellung zur angelei - hat richtig freue bereitet, sich mit ihn zu unterhalten. Danke Jens!
> Heute haben wir bis jetzt ein lagerfeuer gemacht und 20 heringe schon gegessen - waren lecker. Morgen nachmittag geht es - wenn gutes wetter ist - mit dem kanu auf dem fjord, da werden wir d.h. marko und ich  auf barsch und hecht gehen. Marko will sich auf hecht konzentrieren und ich werde mich auf barsche ärgern. Mein gefühl sagt mir, daß ich um die  15 barsche fange und marko wünsche ich, daß er mindestens einen hecht fängt.
> Wenn einer sich für den fang interessiert und wo wir geangelt haben - dann soll er sich melden - dann nennen ich die fangstellen und wie ich barsche überliste.



Barsche gefangen?


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ Sparky1337
Nicht blubb - wir d.h. Marko (borie okram) und ich waren mit dem kanu auf dem fjord. Es waren ganz schöne wellen und reichlich wind - nicht ein biss haben wir bekommen, da haben wir den platz gewechselt und da dort auch nichts lief haben wir die angelei abgebrochen. Ich konnte es nicht verstehen - dieses ist mir in den letzten 15 jahren noch nie passiert - das wenigste waren 8 stück, sonst immer zwischen 20 und 40 stck in 4-5 std.
Nicht blubb - ich konnte nichts berichten, weil wir nichts gefangen haben.
Wir hatten viel vor, wie jeder angler vor beginn blubbert, wobei ich geschätzt habe, weil ich immer gut gefangen habe - hier mal ein foto, was normal laufen kann - in 4-5 std vom boot. https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=4124
Hat aber nicht geklappt und der fehler lag auch nicht bei uns - sie haben nicht gebissen bzw. waren nicht da - denn bordie okram ist einer von den ganz guten anglern die ich kenne und ich zähle mich auch zu den wenigen, die wissen wie man sie am haken bekommt - eigenlob stinkt zwar - aber wer mich kennt, wird sagen, der alte bock blubbert zwar viel, aber kennt sich bestens aus wie man fische am haken bekommt,  immerhin hält er drei deutsche und einen europarekord.http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/rekordfische.html 
Es war einfach eine nullrunde - hatten aber danach noch viel freude am lagerfeuer.
Zufrieden!


----------



## Bking1340 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich hoffe die heringe sind noch da die schleuse sieht ja tot aus und angler sieht man gar nimmer  morgen.nacht gehts los


----------



## okram24 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Sparky1337
> Nicht blubb - wir d.h. Marko (borie okram) und ich waren mit dem kanu auf dem fjord. Es waren ganz schöne wellen und reichlich wind - nicht ein biss haben wir bekommen, da haben wir den platz gewechselt und da dort auch nichts lief haben wir die angelei abgebrochen. Ich konnte es nicht verstehen - dieses ist mir in den letzten 15 jahren noch nie passiert - das wenigste waren 8 stück, sonst immer zwischen 20 und 40 stck in 4-5 std.
> Nicht blubb - ich konnte nichts berichten, weil wir nichts gefangen haben.
> Wir hatten viel vor, wie jeder angler vor beginn blubbert, wobei ich geschätzt habe, weil ich immer gut gefangen habe - hier mal ein foto, was normal laufen kann - in 4-5 std vom boot. https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=4124
> ...


Da kann ich LAC nur zustimmen.
Auch ich habe am Fjord schon anglerische Sternstunden erlebt mit 7 Hechten zwischen 50 und 80cm in zwei Stunden oder 5 Barschen um die 30cm! Das war allerdings im Oktober und im August.









Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1337 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Sparky1337
> Nicht blubb - wir d.h. Marko (borie okram) und ich waren mit dem kanu auf dem fjord. Es waren ganz schöne wellen und reichlich wind - nicht ein biss haben wir bekommen, da haben wir den platz gewechselt und da dort auch nichts lief haben wir die angelei abgebrochen. Ich konnte es nicht verstehen - dieses ist mir in den letzten 15 jahren noch nie passiert - das wenigste waren 8 stück, sonst immer zwischen 20 und 40 stck in 4-5 std.
> Nicht blubb - ich konnte nichts berichten, weil wir nichts gefangen haben.
> Wir hatten viel vor, wie jeder angler vor beginn blubbert, wobei ich geschätzt habe, weil ich immer gut gefangen habe - hier mal ein foto, was normal laufen kann - in 4-5 std vom boot. https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=4124
> ...




Nicht jeder tag ist ein Fang Tag,   Hauptsache es hat spass gemacht. 


Kann man Barsch und Co. auch von Land aus Überlisten?
Was Wäre das die gängigste Methode? 


grüße


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ Sparky1337
Natürlich kann man barsch und co. auch von land aus angeln. Einige plätze sind ganz gut. Bedenke, der ford ist ein flacher fjord, er ist zwar 40 km lang und 10 km breit.  Die tiefeste stelle liegt um die 4 m und über 50 % der gesamten fläche liegt unter 1 m. Das beste ist, in de alten fahrrinne, die muss man natürlich kennen, da man dann um die 3 m angeln kann. In nymindegab haben wir das kanu auf der nördlichen fjordseite ins wasser gelassen und sind bis zum gelben haus, was östlich vom fjord zu sehen ist auf der düne gefahren. Haben um die 3 m tiefe gehabt. Von land an den esehäusern oder direkt am ersten steeg kann man auch welche fangen, aber da angelt jeder das ist gut wenn man mit kinder dort angelt, da dort nur kleine sind. Gebe dir noch einen rat, versuch es an diesen beiden angelstellen mit dem heringspaternoster, da kannst du weit mit werfen und auch schnell abbremsen, sollte es auf der anderen seite ins schilf kommen - fluppt gut.
Mit diesem system kannst du natürlich gezielt mit werfen und auch stellen erreichen, wo andere angler mit der pose nur von  träumen und förmlich um den ganzen fjord laufen und immer wo ein eckchen frei ist, dein glück versuchen. Kannst dich natürlich auch vor der schifkante stellen und mit pose und tauwurm dein glück versuchen. Ich habe früher mit auwurm geangelt und jetzt nur noch mit heringspaternoster. Bedenke auch, daß der barsch ein schwarmfisch ist, mit dem paternoster kannst du schnell die stelle wieder anwerfen mit der pose geht das nicht immer. Früher hat man verkleinerte eierschalen ins wasser geworfen, dann sind die fische nicht weggeschwommen sondern haben immer nach den eierschalen geschnappt. 
Ich mach das nicht - will meine eier lieber behalten. *lach
Kenne zwar hot spots, jedoch werde ich sie nicht mehr öffentlich ins board stellen - die ich früher erwähnt habe, haben sich inzwischen verändert, sie haben sich zu internationale müllplätze entwickelt. 
Viele glück wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Sparky1337 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

danke für die tipps ml schauen ob ich es schaffe 

Brandungsangeln geht momentan auch nichts...

oder läuft es bei jemanden besser?

Grüße


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo,
so wir mir berichtet wurde, werden reichlich hornhechte an der schleuse gefangen  - will mal in den nächsten tagen ein versuch starten.


----------



## Sparky1337 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so wir mir berichtet wurde, werden reichlich hornhechte an der schleuse gefangen  - will mal in den nächsten tagen ein versuch starten.





Warst du eig. Mit der Solea draußen ?


----------



## LAC (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@ Sparky1337
Die information, daß hornhechte an der schleuse gut gefangen wurden, habe ich von mein liebchen bekommen, die war vor wenigen tagen mit der tochter in hvide sande und hat einen angler gesehen, der reichlich hornhechte gefangen hat - war ich nicht * lach
Mit der solea werde ich noch rausfahren - zum geburtstag habe ich einen gutschein bekommen für eine - ich glaube 4 std fahrt. Ich reiße mich nicht darum, da ich die kleine tour mehr als spielerei ansehe, wo für mich kostbare zeit verloren geht. Diese 4 std fahrt ist ja mehr ein gaudi, wo nicht nur angler mitfahren, sondern ganze familien - nur einmal habe ich daran teilgenommen - war auch eine einladung  - da waren die ersten schon seekrank auf der solea, als sie aus dem hafen an der mole durch die brandungswellen musste - war lustig. Die angelei war mager, da man diese makrelen auch an der mole fangen kann - jedoch interessant war, um uns herum schwammen basstölpel - schöne vögel - die ja nicht in unserer gegend vorkommen. Einige nitfahrer waren richtig am kotzen, die hatten sich die fahrt anders vorgestellt.
Wenn ich fahre werde ich berichten. 
Ich bin nicht mehr so wild auf diese hochseefahrten - habe jahrelang vor zig jahren das mittelmeer, den atlantik und die nordsee bis zu den orkney inseln
unsicher gemacht, entweder mit dem eigenem boot oder ein kahn gechatert.
Vor drei jahren, habe ich nochmal ein boot gechartert - wollte nochmal einen platz (novigradsko kanal) im mittelmeer bei zadar aufsuchen wo ich den über 2 m langen conger gefangen habe. War nur am regnen, hab jedoch einen kleinen gefangen und die stellen wo man den wolfsbarsch fangen kann - habe ich abgefahren , aber nichst gefangen - dann kam die bora (ein fallwind vom velebit gebirge) und ich habe die flucht ergriffen.


----------



## Bking1340 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hey Boardies,

Hier mal ein kleiner bericht live vom Wasser. Also waren gestern für 2 Stunden am Hafen auf hering allerdings Fjordseite! Waren zuvor auf der Meerseite da ging gar nichts! Hatten ca 60 stück. Einer hatte 3 schöne Aale gefangen und einer erzählte mir das er am Strand in Hvide sande gut auf platte gefangen hat. 

Hornhecht soll wohl auch noch gehn allerdings nur bei sonnenschein...


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Kufra schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich noch was?[/QUOTE
> 
> ich glaube das noch was geht - sind ja genug fische da !


----------



## bissiger Hecht (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Fahren Ende Juli nach Hvide Sande (Ankunft 24.7 vormittags bis 28.7 nachmittags).

Wenn jemand in den letzten Tagen da war bzw. in den nächsten 4 Wochen da sein wird, wäre es nett mal ein paar kurze Infos über die aktuellen Fänge zu bekommen (Hafen, Schleuse, Molen und Brandung). 

Für gute Stellen zum Brandungsangeln auf Platte und Wolfsbarsch wäre ich natürlich auch immer dankbar. 

Sage schon mal danke im voraus !!!


----------



## porscher (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

es wurden die ersten makrelenfänge gemeldet.


----------



## Saarsprung (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



porscher schrieb:


> es wurden die ersten makrelenfänge gemeldet.



Ok,

Ich bin schon fast am packen...sind vom 22.7- 5.8 in Hvide Sande. Ist aber meine erst Tour da hoch..

Laufen dort Makrelen auch vom Ufer aus?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## anschmu (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Ich bin schon fast am packen...sind vom 22.7- 5.8 in Hvide Sande. Ist aber meine erst Tour da hoch..
> 
> ...



Ja direkt im Schleusenbereich !


----------



## okram24 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Die besten Chancen hast du von den Molen bei ablandigem Wind (Ostwind). Dann ist das Meer schön ruhig und sie kommen dicht unter Land. Mit ein bisschen Glück kannst du sie dann auch vom Strand aus fangen! 

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saarsprung (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hallo,

Ist derzeit noch wer in HS?
Müsst Ihr so viel filletieren das Ihr nicht mehr zum schreiben kommt? 

Oder eher weniger?

Was geht? Soll ich Brandung, Kutter und Spinnfischen einpacken?
War noch nie in HS, oder besser ein zweites Strandtuch

Habe mir noch neue Gitterroste für meinen Räucherofen bestellt|supergri

In 2 Wochen gehts los..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Double2004 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist derzeit noch wer in HS?
> Müsst Ihr so viel filletieren das Ihr nicht mehr zum schreiben kommt?
> ...


 

 Passt schon. Hornhechte sind voll da, Heringe nur noch wenige, Makrelen auf der Mole super, Plattfisch geht von Strand und Mole auch. Wolfsbarsche sollen auch möglich sein, habe aber keinen gesehen. Ergo: Gerät für alle Varianten einpacken.

 Gruß
 Double2004


----------



## bissiger Hecht (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an. An Heringe im Juli habe ich selber schon keine großen Erwartungen gehabt aber den Rest habe ich schon auf meiner Liste.

Noch ca. 2 Wochen bis zum HS Urlaub


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

An den Molen heute nur einzelne Makrelen, dafür viele(!) Aale an den Innenseiten der großen Molen direkt vor den Steinen. Heringe fängt man nur noch die kleinen.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ist die Aalangelei eigentlich auch saisonal? Ich bin Anfang September vor Ort, da ist dann ja nur bei optimalem Wetter noch mit Makrelen zu rechnen :c Aale wären eine Alternative, ansonsten wollte ich mal im ganzen Hafenbereich mit Buttlöffel auf Plattfischfang gehen. Kann ich damit eigentlich auch Aal fangen oder sind die nur mit stationärer Angelei (auf Grund oder mit Pose) zu fangen?

Hab heute bei Facebook ein angeblich aktuelles Video mit dicken Lachsen vor der Schleuse gesehen! Nix zum angeln, aber bestimmt ein toller Anblick!

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ClasicII (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Anfang September sollte man auf jeden fall noch Aal fange.
Ob man dann allerdings solche stückzahlen fängt wie im Hochsommer
sei dahin gestellt,hängt ja auch sehr stark vom Wetter ab.
Ich glaub das auf grund der vielen Krabben im Hafen das Angeln auf Aal mit Pose am besten ist.
Mit demButtlöffel hatte ich es ende Mai auch im Hafen versucht,leider ohne erfolg.
Einiege große Lachse hab ich auch vor der Schleuse gesehen.
Das sind schon ganz schöne Brummer.
Leider ist es ja im Hafen u. soweit ich weiss auch im Fjord verboten auf Lachs zu angeln.
Und wenn dann doch mal einer an den Haken geht und man den noch mit nimmt soll es 5000kr strafe pro Fisch kosten.


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hab heute bei Facebook ein angeblich aktuelles Video mit dicken Lachsen vor der Schleuse gesehen! Nix zum angeln, aber bestimmt ein toller Anblick!
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael



Sind momentan sehr viele. Vor der Hafeneinfahrt kann man häufig dicke Brummer springen sehen. In der Tat ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel.

 Aal sollte im September noch gehen. Direkt vor den Felsen der Außenmolen, am besten zur Innenseite hin.


----------



## SuchtnachHering (23. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin zusammen,

Habe im letzten Jahr meine Sucht zum Heringsangeln entdeckt. Bin in der nächsten Woche  in  Hvide Sande. Gibt's  aktuell Fangmeldungen?


----------



## ClasicII (25. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Hab es heute morgen 1 stunde an der schleuse versucht.
Noch kein Hering in sicht,aber ich hab ja noch zwei wochen vor mir da wird evtl noch was in sachen hering gehen.


----------



## Pater Noster (25. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin zusammen,

bin auch gerade vor Ort. Zwei Wochen könnte was werden, habe selbst leider nur noch eine und muss daher wohl auf den Hering verzichten...

Weiß jemand, wie es die letzten beiden Tage von der Mole auf Makrele aussah? Wind und Wetter passen ja. Wenn was geht, schwing ich mich ins Auto und komm rum, ansonsten widme ich mich heute nochmal der nicht vorhandenen Brandung 

Grüße
Pater Noster


----------



## ClasicII (25. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Die hoffnung auf die ein oder andere makrele habe ich noch.
Zumindest heut mittag hab ich ein paar leute auf der südmole beim angeln gesehen.
Werde mich nachher auch der brandung witmen.
Gruss


----------



## ClasicII (27. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Vom Hering ist noch nix zu sehen,Fopus recht voll und so richtig gut läuft es im mom nicht.
Wer gerade vor ort ist und trotzdem Fisch will, geht an den Strand.
Da fängt man sich im mom. dumm und duselig in sachen Platten.
Stehen auch alle recht gut im futter#h


----------



## rainzor (27. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Angler mit Fisch hab ich an der Schleuse auch noch nicht gesehen, aber die Komorane fangen reichlich. Sind auch sehr viele dort. Der Steg auf der Fjordseite dient zum Flügeltrocknen.

@Clasicll

Wo hast du denn gefangen? Ich war vorgestern mit Buttlöffel in Bjerregaard unterwegs und hatte nicht einen Biss.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (27. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Das heringsangeln ob im frühjahr oder herbst in hvide sande geht ins blut, da pulsiert es beim angler richtig und bei einigen ist die vorfreude so groß, daß er der erste sein will, der sie überlistet. 
Problem ist, er ist so schnell und schon vor ort, da sind die fische noch auf dem weg.
Nun bleiben sie ja mindestens zwei monate ob im frühjahr oder herbst und da ich noch um weihnachten welche gefangen habe, würde ich sagen ab mitte oktober, sind sie da. Dann verfehlt man sie nicht!
Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, daß man nicht jetzt schon welche finden kann - sie sind im wasser - nur wo ?


----------



## ClasicII (27. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

@Rainzor
Hvide Sande auf höhe des dritten Windrades,gut 1Stunde vor der Flut.
Alle auf Wattwurm.Höchstens 20 meter vom Ufer entfernt.
Will auch noch mal in Søndervig u.Houvig angreifen.
Da gibt es ja auch noch die ein oder andere gute stelle.
Werde morgen wieder zur Flut da sein vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

@Otto
Ich bin diesmal eigtl. nicht wegen den Heringen hier.
Brsauche einfach mal etwas ruhe.
Ich war schon mitte Okt. hier und da waren die fettheringe schon wieder über alle berge.
Ich war auch schon ende Dez.hier und da hat sich immer noch kein Hering blicken lassen.
Bin jetzt auf Pilze aus aber da hab ich bisher nur vergammelte gefunden.
Werde es die tage noch mal auf Barsch versuchen.

LG


----------



## Pater Noster (28. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin zusammen!

Ja, in der Brandung läuft es wirklich gut! Das ging teilweise Schlag auf Schlag und ich hatte keine Zeit die zweite Rute aufzubauen  Allerdings waren die meisten Platten hier in Bjerregard noch sehr klein. Von 22 in den letzten beiden Tagen habe ich nur 5 mitgenommen.

Morgen dann letzte Chance auf Hering. Barsche stehen wohl auch weiter draußen, so dass vom Steg in Nymindegab noch nichts ging. Bei den Pilzen lief es dagegen sehr gut. @ClassicII: Schau mal im Wald, der sich von Nymindegab bis Henne Strand zieht.

Grüße


----------



## rainzor (28. September 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin,

bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Platte nichts, aber dafür Barsche ohne Ende. Gestern wieder um die 50 Stück vom Ufer aus. Aber eben auch nichts in brauchbarer Größe.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuchtnachHering (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Wollte heute  ein paar  Heringe  fangen. Bei dem Sturm aber nichts zu  machen. 4 kleine Dorsche auf Wattwurm. 
Gestern sollen aber vereinzelt Heringe gefangen worden sein.


----------



## SuchtnachHering (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Heute wieder nichts.
War jemand auf den Molen  oder am Strand  auf Platte oder Dorsch?


----------



## wassermann (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich habe es heute kurz auf Hering versucht - nix.
Dann war ich noch in der Brandung, auch nix. Allerdings habe ich einen kleinen Steinbutt gefangen, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Mein Nachbar hatte auch keine Platte allerdings einen schönen Wolfsbarsch. Sowas rettet natürlich immer den Angeltag ist aber auch reine Glückssache


----------



## poldi82 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Zwar nicht Hvide Sande, aber gestern in Thorsminde ganze 3 Heringe...

Nordseeseite, im Hafen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Das ist zumindest mal ein Anfang


----------



## raf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Thorsminde :  Am Dienstag. 15 Dicke Herbstheringe.
War aber harte Arbeit #c


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin
Heringe hab ich bis jetzt keine gesehen, sind auch kaum Angler an der schleuse.


----------



## ClasicII (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Dann kann es ja nur besser werden#6
Kleiner tip von mir......auch wenn keiner an der Schleuse steht, hin gehen und Angeln.
Spreche da aus erfahrung.
Hatte das erst im Mai.
Kein Angler stand an der Schleuse,also freie platzwahl.
Einiege zeit später stellte sich einer neben mich.
Nach gut einer stunde kamen die ersten Heringe und wir beiden fingen wirklich gut.
Aber es kamen keine anderen Angler.
Er sagte zu mir :die sitzen bestimmt alle in ihrem Ferienhaus und gucken webcam,denken sich da stehen nur zwei da wird nix gehen.|kopfkrat
Also immer probieren|wavey:


----------



## maxi (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin, wir waren gestern an der Schleuse zum testen und haben 19 Heringe in 1 Stunde gefangen. Es war auch relativ viel los.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Braucht man im November eigentlich auch eine Extrakarte für's Sportsfisker Center?


----------



## ClasicII (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Nein|wavey:


----------



## anschmu (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin . Was ist denn im Hafen geschehen , dort sind die Stege demontiert !


----------



## ClasicII (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Moin!
Ich dachte erst da die "Saison" 15.3-31.10 vorbei wäre.
Aber die sind ja schon am 23/24.10 verschwunden.
Würd mich auch interessieren.
Gruss


----------



## Garrett P.I. (3. November 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich komme Sonntag - gibt's aktuell Heringe?


----------



## LAC (3. November 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Ich kann es nicht sagen ob momentan Heringe gefangen werden, jedoch habe ich vor drei Jahren noch welche zwei Tage vor Weihnachten gefangen, wo ich mich drüber gewundert habe. Wünsche jedoch allen Angler, das sie welche am Haken bekommen.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (6. November 2017)

*AW: Meldungen über erste Heringsfänge 2017 Hvide Sande*

Gegen Abend gab es immerhin genug Hering fürs Abendessen.


----------

